# SW A100 vs Behr vs BM vs Cali



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

It's been a very long time since using bottom line contractor paints.

Which products compete with SW A100 (never used it, only heard of it on here). 

What BM, Cali and Behr lines are comparable?

Price wise I already know who is the cheapest and most expensive.

We will be needing around 75 gals so I have made calls for the best pricing I can get.

Now it's time to ask some fellow painters which they prefer.

The overall price difference isn't really much. Only about $150 price difference for 60 gallons ( I know I said 75 but for now I'm pricing what I am sure we can do this exterior with before cold sets in.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Behr paint also covers many other brands they own.


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

For cheap paint like that i have used SW solo with success. Its actually pretty good for the price point. I mind you i have no idea what ur trying to spend per gallon.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

AlphaWolf said:


> For cheap paint like that i have used SW solo with success. Its actually pretty good for the price point. I mind you i have no idea what ur trying to spend per gallon.


Right now we have been quoted $17-$28. Of course we want the lowest price we can get locked in we do need over 200 gals for this entire job.

We usually use BM products. This time around we are not sure. We can use what ever we want.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Right now we have been quoted $17-$28. Of course we want the lowest price we can get locked in we do need over 200 gals for this entire job.
> 
> We usually use BM products. This time around we are not sure. We can use what ever we want.


A100's not a bad product for the price. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> A100's not a bad product for the price.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


How is it to use on colder days? Coverage? We are doing 2 coats of an off with. The trim for the most part is a composite and pvc.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

I can't speak for BM or Cali, but A-100 would work just fine. Lots of Walmarts, shopping centers, condos covered with the stuff. And the fact that SW will deliver it to the jobsite makes it a no brainer compared to anything Behr at a similar price.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> How is it to use on colder days? Coverage? We are doing 2 coats of an off with. The trim for the most part is a composite and pvc.


Can't speak for colder weather and it's been a while since I've used it but when I did it covered just fine and held up a lot longer than expected for the price. 

Sent from my LG-H810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the BM ultra spec exterior. Very resistant to surfactant bleeding and sets up well. I pay about $20 / gal flat. Their satin isn't too shiny either. Good stuff.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

IIRC, A100 is now rated for use down to 35* F--just like Resilience. I have never used ultra spec exterior. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

a 100 and ultra spec are both great paint for the price. I found ultra spec to be shiny but that could be because we used it in a deep base so maybe the tints did that.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

What do you guys pay for BM Ben down there, just roughly?  I use lots of it. It has the 4.4C bottom end temperature application as well.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

I've had lots of success with A100 including low temp apps.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

FWIW Dave, $150 price difference for 60 gals doesn't seem like much incentive to step out of your comfort zone and try something you're less familiar with, especially given the fact that with winter weathers soon approaching, you'll probably have enough challenges to overcome.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

I use a 100 a lot it will be fine. I would stay away from solo outside.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

At this time a year though I would only feel comfortable using resilience though


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Solo is over kill for exterior and too high priced.

A100 for the win. Plus delivery. And if things go wrong, you'll have some backup. 

Covers good for us, 2 coats no primer. Granted we spray pretty thick. Stuff dries quick too just like all sherwin stuff. 

Good luck, let us know what you ended up going with.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

There is too much love for A100 (SW) going on. Wait until tomorrow morning when Drake and PacMan arrive.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I'll take two coats of A-100 all day long.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> There is too much love for A100 (SW) going on. Wait until tomorrow morning when Drake and PacMan arrive.


If I could super thank THIS post, I would! :beer:


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> Solo is over kill for exterior and too high priced.
> 
> A100 for the win. Plus delivery. And if things go wrong, you'll have some backup.
> 
> ...


sorry if saying prices is not allowed. But Solo for me is 20 a gallon. So not over kill at all. Id prefer to use a overkill product than underkill (if that makes sence) Also at 20 a gal great for a lower budget job IMO.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

60 gallons to start. I figure around 75 exterior. Plus trying to lock one price in from one mfg for both ext and intended.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

AlphaWolf said:


> sorry if saying prices is not allowed. But Solo for me is 20 a gallon. So not over kill at all. Id prefer to use a overkill product than underkill (if that makes sence) Also at 20 a gal great for a lower budget job IMO.


At that price I'd use it as well. Over here its about a $10 per gal difference. $20 is below store cost. 

So a100 for us. Or Duracraft


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

Im in Canada. Not sure if that makes a diff in prices. But if its a higher end i use Resilience as its only like 12 dollars more than solo for me. If im in ultra high end its Multi Surface Acrylic and thats around 35 mark.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

My rep told me it's not the best idea to use solo outside.. it's rated for it but he said there's better stuff to use for cheaper


----------



## HD painting (May 27, 2013)

Wasn't a100 the only sw exterior back in the day? Before all the new lines? 
I cut my teeth on spraying superpaint. Now I use a100 or resilience. 
Nothing wrong with " a 1 Hundy"


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

C d 
Ultra spec is pretty great paint
Think mores hit a homer on this one
Also low 20 ' s pricing is great 
Good luck


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I don't think Cali has anything that cheap. Maybe in their Progress Paints line.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I've been told that A-100 has been around longer than any other SW product.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

LA Painter said:


> I've been told that A-100 has been around longer than any other SW product.


Long time. It was already surpassed in their line when I started working for them in 1987. It's a good, 35 year old paint formulation if that means anything to you. I know it fades in 4-5 years on some of the Walmarts. That's why they get repainted every 4-5 years. But then again, that would be a good thing for you painting contractors. At one point, every Home depot in socal was painted with it. I know. I sold it. Amazing that they wouldn't even use behr on their own store exteriors isn't it? And all of the exterior colors were behr colors too!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

The RPM headquarters in Cleveland is painted with Aura.


----------



## Boogamoose (Nov 10, 2015)

Been using Valspar Stormcoat, previously called Severe Weather for years. It's very comparable to A100 and Ultra Spec. It can be applied down to 35 degrees and it starts at around $17 per gallon.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

C d .
What did you end up using ?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We are using SW A10 for doors. Behr E600 for trim.

I got the best prices locked in any one gave us. SW and Behr blew BM and Cali prices away (not even close). We will be saving a ton of money compared to the numbers I posted.

Behr brushes on nice, covers good.

SW A100 brushed nice. Still undecided if I like it. 18 doors done with it 27-30 more to go first coat, second coat I will know more if I like it.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Let's get some pics


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> We are using SW A10 for doors. Behr E600 for trim.
> 
> I got the best prices locked in any one gave us. SW and Behr blew BM and Cali prices away (not even close). We will be saving a ton of money compared to the numbers I posted.
> 
> ...


You do realize there IS a reason for this, right?
Kia's are cheaper then BMW's too!
But then again repaints are good for business!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

A100 is one of their oldest lines. It's proven strong. 

And the context of this looks more like production with good quality paint vs. Super custom with supreme (high costing) paint.

Sounds like your getting to job done c.d. Rock on!


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> A100 is one of their oldest lines. It's proven strong.
> 
> And the context of this looks more like production with good quality paint vs. Super custom with supreme (high costing) paint.
> 
> Sounds like your getting to job done c.d. Rock on!


all to meet expectations! If you do that and make some money it's all good.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

woodcoyote said:


> A100 is one of their oldest lines. It's proven strong.
> 
> And the context of this looks more like production with good quality paint vs. Super custom with supreme (high costing) paint.
> 
> Sounds like your getting to job done c.d. Rock on!


all to meet expectations! If you do that and make some money it's all good.
I have inexpensive paint too! Just out of curiosity, did the Cali dealer even mention the Progress Paint lines?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

PACman said:


> all to meet expectations! If you do that and make some money it's all good.
> I have inexpensive paint too! Just out of curiosity, did the Cali dealer even mention the Progress Paint lines?


But maybe some of you would like to be able to do the job with 10-20% less labor needed? Idk. Maybe saving some money on the paint works out better for you.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PACman no the Cali rep didn't mention that line. 

With the amount of product needed on this job I want the best paint price we can get. Any one would.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> PACman no the Cali rep didn't mention that line.
> 
> With the amount of product needed on this job I want the best paint price we can get. Any one would.


Of course! That's the norm isn't it? I sure don't expect someone to put $70.00 Aura on a chicken house! There is a need for every price range. My point is, if you can pay 20% more for a paint that saves you 20% of your labor, don't you see the potential profit in that? I'm just trying to get a thought process going here to possibly help some people see the benefits of upgrading the paint they use when they can. Just always using the cheapest paint can leave you money on the table in the long run. Certain jobs it has to be done, but I wish it was figured into the way painting contractors bid jobs a little more often.

I have painting contractors actually drive a pretty good distance to buy paint, because they know that by using the paint that i carry can save them enough money, even though it is a little more expensive, to more than pay for the time and expense to drive to get it. Believe me, having painters drive two hours each way to buy paint that is more expensive is a concept totally alien to me. When I opened up and saw it start happening I about crapped myself. But it happens with increasing regularity.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Pacman: calm down on the fanboyism, I highly doubt you are going to convert any of us to your brand. 

Could it be that you're the one that's based?


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Pac
What is your brand 
What are your best selling goods


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

driftweed said:


> Pacman: calm down on the fanboyism, I highly doubt you are going to convert any of us to your brand.
> 
> Could it be that you're the one that's based?


31 years of watching painters throw money down the drain. That's my only motivation in my comment. I just want to maybe get some people to take a better look at the business side of painting. Unlike the paint companies that just want to enable poor business practices because it benefits them to do so. That's all. Don't take any more from what I am saying. If the paint price plays a big role in whether you get a job or not, all I'm saying is that it might be worth looking into not putting yourself into the position where you are selling the job based on the paint price. Let the paint stores sell paint. In the total package you provide in your business, the price of the paint should be a very small part of the job that you do.

It is a hard lesson for painting contractors to learn, that they can be more successful by relying on their labor to make a profit as opposed to using the paint price to make a profit. It's not a concept that is easy to grasp, and it is an even harder to implement with every other painter in the world working around the paint price as well. Sell your services, not the paint. Stop making money for the paint suppliers and make money for yourselves. If a more expensive paint saves you labor, you are much more profitable in the long run. I have seen this over and over again. I have customers that are 3rd generation owners of paint companies that only use top of the line paints and they are never for want of work. Even during the last 7-8 years they have been booked solid. It took a lot of effort to get to that point, but they are reaping the benefits now.

And if price is the only reason you buy a particular paint brand, then you might as well stay away from my store anyway. I can't afford to take a beating on price and end up baby sitting any more painters. Do us both a favor and keep buying from whoever you are buying from now.

I have no intention of being the cheapest paint store in town.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I bid labor only. I don't care if it's promar 200, 400, 700, Behr i300, ppg painters friend, property solutions, etc...

Paint has never slowed my companies production rates or sped it up. 

Production painting is all I do. $70/gallon paint isn't going to make a high production outfit faster, period. 

Now, maybe, juuuuust maybe it might help a slow poke high end painter go faster...but I suspect if he tried better techniques he could see the same gain in production.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

driftweed said:


> I bid labor only. I don't care if it's promar 200, 400, 700, Behr i300, ppg painters friend, property solutions, etc...
> 
> Paint has never slowed my companies production rates or sped it up.
> 
> ...




Production painting is far different than high end painting. You have a great niche and are good at it but I can tell you promar 700 will slow down a high end paint job.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PACman said:


> 31 years of watching painters throw money down the drain. That's my only motivation in my comment.* I just want to maybe get some people to take a better look at the business side of painting.* Unlike the paint companies that just want to enable poor business practices because it benefits them to do so. That's all. Don't take any more from what I am saying. If the paint price plays a big role in whether you get a job or not, all I'm saying is that it might be worth looking into not putting yourself into the position where you are selling the job based on the paint price. Let the paint stores sell paint. In the total package you provide in your business, the price of the paint should be a very small part of the job that you do.
> 
> It is a hard lesson for painting contractors to learn, that they can be more successful by relying on their labor to make a profit as opposed to using the paint price to make a profit. It's not a concept that is easy to grasp, and it is an even harder to implement with every other painter in the world working around the paint price as well. Sell your services, not the paint. Stop making money for the paint suppliers and make money for yourselves. *If a more expensive paint saves you labor, you are much more profitable in the long run. *I have seen this over and over again. I have customers that are 3rd generation owners of paint companies that only use top of the line paints and they are never for want of work. Even during the last 7-8 years they have been booked solid. It took a lot of effort to get to that point, but they are reaping the benefits now.
> 
> ...


I learned a lesson today. Using cheap PVA primer over new drywall to save a few bucks is definitely not the way to go. With the exception of the kitchen ceiling, which I primed with 123, all the other ceilings in the house I'm working in looked like I left obvious tails when sprayed with the topcoat. I know it wasn't a pressure or spray tip issue. The PVA did not absorb or seal the drywall worth a flip, so the paint I sprayed on today began drying way too fast. The ceiling was drinking it up, while the kitchen ceiling shows no tails, no uneven application, and the paint stayed wet for quite a while.

Pacman, you warned me about this in another thread, and I sort of blew off your advice. You are absolutely correct. I will not make this mistake again. Cheap primer actually cost me money in labor time. I had to roll another coat on all the ceilings (except for the kitchen ceiling) to get rid of the lines. I had to work really fast with my helper rolling as well, putting it on thick because of how fast the paint was drying. I felt like an idiot, let me tell you.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

PACman said:


> [/COLOR]
> 
> Of course! That's the norm isn't it? I sure don't expect someone to put $70.00 Aura on a chicken house! There is a need for every price range. My point is, if you can pay 20% more for a paint that saves you 20% of your labor, don't you see the potential profit in that? I'm just trying to get a thought process going here to possibly help some people see the benefits of upgrading the paint they use when they can. Just always using the cheapest paint can leave you money on the table in the long run. Certain jobs it has to be done, but I wish it was figured into the way painting contractors bid jobs a little more often.
> 
> I have painting contractors actually drive a pretty good distance to buy paint, because they know that by using the paint that i carry can save them enough money, even though it is a little more expensive, to more than pay for the time and expense to drive to get it. Believe me, having painters drive two hours each way to buy paint that is more expensive is a concept totally alien to me. When I opened up and saw it start happening I about crapped myself. But it happens with increasing regularity.


I found out how low some brands would go for mid range paints. The interior we are using mid line paints, no contractor grade inside.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

How did you negotiate. I have never been good at that and I know I do not get good prices. I just hate asking I always have. I guess I hate it when people negotiate with me so I do not want to do it to the supplier. Probably not good business for me.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I know people live in different areas. Availability may vary.
One thing about sherwin, there's no problem finding a store. You run out of material and need more. I don't think I've ever punched sherwin into the GPS and found out I had more than maybe 3 miles to go and get more of the same material. Same account and all that. That's a biggie. 

Nobody else here, no paint store is that available. Sherwin bought em all. Lol


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Jacob. Call the paint reps for your area. They can lock you in at prices. Honestly I played the pricing game. What ever brand and lone you use most you should be able to get a lower price locked in.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oden said:


> I know people live in different areas. Availability may vary. One thing about sherwin, there's no problem finding a store. You run out of material and need more. I don't think I've ever punched sherwin into the GPS and found out I had more than maybe 3 miles to go and get more of the same material. Same account and all that. That's a biggie. Nobody else here, no paint store is that available. Sherwin bought em all. Lol


You're right. I pass several SW locations on my way to a better paint store.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> You're right. I pass several SW locations on my way to a better paint store.


See me?
Sherwin, or Ben Moore. We used to have M.A.B.. Duron was fine, Finnerin and Haley was too
They all got the same stuff, just in different labels. Anything Ben Moore has sherwin has a equal and so on
Cheerios and toasty oats are different ( toasty oats is generic Cheerios if u have never been subjected to )
But the milk at the ACME is the same as Milk at the the piggly wiggly ( haha piggly wiggly?.....) whole, 2%, skim so on. No real difference. 
Gasoline too, who cares? Sunoco or Hess. Regular or premium. Same stuff.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Oden said:


> See me?
> Sherwin, or Ben Moore. We used to have M.A.B.. Duron was fine, Finnerin and Haley was too
> They all got the same stuff, just in different labels. Anything Ben Moore has sherwin has a equal and so on
> Cheerios and toasty oats are different ( toasty oats is generic Cheerios if u have never been subjected to )
> ...


It's the better service at the other stores that makes me pass by SW. That and SW's "lottery" pricing.


----------



## AGpainting (Feb 24, 2015)

cdpainting said:


> It's been a very long time since using bottom line contractor paints.
> 
> Which products compete with SW A100 (never used it, only heard of it on here).
> 
> ...


the equivalent bm paint to sw a100 would be ultra spec. which i use a lot of, great paint, even greater price. 

theres no shame in using "bottom line" paint, business is business, profit comes before pride. 

i dont know what cali is and i would never use any behr paint if i had the choice. so id say go with either sw or bm, whichever gives you a better deal.


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I use a 100 a lot it will be fine. I would stay away from solo outside.


 I don't like solo either after going back and looking at it after two years


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> My rep told me it's not the best idea to use solo outside.. it's rated for it but he said there's better stuff to use for cheaper


 isn't solo an enamel ?


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

PACman said:


> Long time. It was already surpassed in their line when I started working for them in 1987. It's a good, 35 year old paint formulation if that means anything to you. I know it fades in 4-5 years on some of the Walmarts. That's why they get repainted every 4-5 years. But then again, that would be a good thing for you painting contractors. At one point, every Home depot in socal was painted with it. I know. I sold it. Amazing that they wouldn't even use behr on their own store exteriors isn't it? And all of the exterior colors were behr colors too!


 PACman what's your take on SW SuperPaint?


----------

